# Auto Subtitle



## xm1994 (Jun 13, 2020)

xm1994 submitted a new resource:

Auto Subtitle - Show the subtitle as long as you speak



> *obs-auto-subtitle*
> Auto Subtitle for OBS! Show the subtitle as long as you speak.
> 
> Currently only support Chinese Mandarin.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## andritz1986 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello

I´m looking for a live Translation Subtitle from German as Speaking language and English as Subtitle language


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 24, 2022)

andritz1986 said:


> Hello
> 
> I´m looking for a live Translation Subtitle from German as Speaking language and English as Subtitle language


already supported but you need to use aliyun as ASR service and Xunfei as translate service. Both of them are Chinese Provider.
Support of Google Cloud or Azure would be add later.


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 24, 2022)

xm1994 updated Auto Subtitle with a new update entry:

obs-auto-subtitle 0.3.0



> Notice:
> 
> 
> *Only Support obs-studio 26.1 or newer.*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## xm1994 (Feb 24, 2022)

xm1994 updated Auto Subtitle with a new update entry:

obs-auto-subtitle 0.3.0



> Notice:
> 
> 
> *Only Support obs-studio 26.1 or newer.*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Kib (May 30, 2022)

So, how many languages it actually supports?


----------



## xm1994 (Nov 5, 2022)

xm1994 updated Auto Subtitle with a new update entry:

obs-auto-subtitle 0.4.0



> Notice:
> 
> 
> *Only Support obs-studio 28.0 or newer.*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## xm1994 (Nov 20, 2022)

xm1994 updated Auto Subtitle with a new update entry:

obs-auto-subtitle 0.4.1



> Feature​
> Support obs-studio 28+ on macOS
> 
> Known issue​
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## xm1994 (Dec 2, 2022)

xm1994 updated Auto Subtitle with a new update entry:

Finally it works on macOS with OBS 28+



> We compile openssl by ourself and package it, so now it works.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

